# Visa to Start Tracking Your Location



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

From an updated Associated Press article on February 23, 2015 by Ken Sweet appearing in the "Star Tribune".

"Here's how it works: starting in April, banks will update their smartphone apps to include Visa's new location-tracking software. If the consumer opts in, the Visa software will, over a period of time, establish a customer's home territory of roughly a 50-mile radius. If the person uses his or her Visa card at stores in that area, those transactions will be considered low risk for fraud."

Will it making using your debit or credit easier when traveling? Will it prevent fraud?
Or will it be an invasive intrusion into one's privacy? Will you opt in?????

Having had my debit card blocked once in Mexico after a purchase on my way driving NOB and not finding out about it until I tried to use it in Texas - well I might.

Here is the link to the complete article.

Visa's new fraud protection software will track customers' smartphones | Star Tribune


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

"Smart phones" track your movements, and have for some years now. The new chip technology being rolled-out in USA credit cards apparently has the ability to track, as well. Such cards have been in use in Europe and also in Mexico for years, from what I understand.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> "Smart phones" track your movements, and have for some years now. The new chip technology being rolled-out in USA credit cards apparently has the ability to track, as well. Such cards have been in use in Europe and also in Mexico for years, from what I understand.


Are you confusing credit/debit cards with chips in them and tracking chips that can be attached to things to track them. As far as I know the bank card chips cannot track you other than the trail you leave when you use them to buy something.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Longford said:


> "Smart phones" track your movements, and have for some years now. The new chip technology being rolled-out in USA credit cards apparently has the ability to track, as well. Such cards have been in use in Europe and also in Mexico for years, from what I understand.


The new cards that will be issued will have more advanced capabilities to store information that can then be authenticated by the ATM's/POS devices. The App that VISA developed is new and has not been deployed in the past. The new cards will not track your physical location but only the location where they are used.

The smartphone apps that are coming will be basically used to track the physical location of your smartphone and then match it to the physical location where you are using the card. The 2 locations must match or the transaction will be rejected. Initially, a home base will be established where most of your transactions occur and will considered "safe" so that you might not need to have your smartphone with you. Otherwise, when traveling you will need to have your smartphone with you when you want to use your card.

Also, the app will be sending your locations to VISA whether or not you have your card with you. Hence, the privacy concerns.

The primary purpose is to make it more difficult to counterfeit cards as both the card and the associated smartphone will need to be together thus making it more difficult for the hacking of card numbers and the skimming of cards to be used to make usable counterfeits.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Since I don't have a smart phone (only one of middling intelligence), this new tracking system will not affect me, correct?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Since I don't have a smart phone (only one of middling intelligence), this new tracking system will not affect me, correct?


Wrong. All cell phones stay in contact with cell towers as you move around and your location can be determined by someone with access to the cell phone company information. If you don't want to be tracked, leave your phone at home or turned off. Also, avoid walking in front of any video cameras. In other words, don't go in any stores or use an ATM or bank or walk past an embassy. Also, avoid walking around in the open where you can be seen in satellite images. If you stay home, in bed, with the curtains drawn, you probably can't be tracked.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> . . . If you stay home, in bed, with the curtains drawn, you probably can't be tracked.


Wow, that sounds boring!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Depending on whom is with you La Isla.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Depending on whom is with you La Isla.


Good point, citlali!


----------

